# A house around the corner from me for sale



## debodun (Mar 24, 2022)

I just noticed it while walking the other day and a sale is pending already!

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/3-Carpenter-Pl-Stillwater-NY-12170/145680481_zpid/


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

A neighbour of mine put their house up for sale on the Monday ( about a month ago )..and it sold by Friday... and it was double that price and half that size...


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice Starter home....but, like virtually all houses currently for sale....it's quite overpriced.  At some point, When supply begins to catch up with Demand, its value will decrease.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2022)

The house I bought went on the market at $235K, then I got in a bidding war with another interested party and it ended up at $288K.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2022)

It's estimated that the U.S. needs at least 4 million new houses/apartments to bring prices down to where they should be.  However, that may be several years from now.


----------



## Della (Mar 24, 2022)

I wish you hadn't done that,  Debodun.  Now I'll be on zillow and realtor.com for the rest of the afternoon.  I've always loved to look at houses and once they started showing the interior, so I can look at other people's furniture, I can spend hours.

Until last year we had a quiet tree lined road behind us that led to a little group of charming cottage-condos.  Now that whole strip is lined with about twenty new houses.  The cheesiest, most poorly built, things you've ever seen.  they all have front porches that look like back stoops, garages twice as wide as the house, four tiny bedrooms, two tiny baths and living rooms that are about 10' x 10' opening onto tiny ugly kitchens.  Cheap gray carpeting throughout.  All going for about $240,000. 

 As Don says these are "starter" homes, and all the new families are young, but I hate to see them invest so much money in houses that are already starting to crumble.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2022)

I don't think my new home was built with the best materials, either.  When I was hanging pictures, I could almost push the nails into the drywall with my thumb. Had to be real gentle with the hammer taps. 
Row housing - there are about 3 or 4 designs in my neighborhood; just mirror images of each other or different colors. Probably put up the whole street in 2 weeks.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2022)

Here's another - not as close, but withing walking distance:

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/6-Franklin-Ct-Stillwater-NY-12170/32453260_zpid/


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> I don't think my new home was built with the best materials, either.  When I was hanging pictures, I could almost push the nails into the drywall with my thumb. Had to be real gentle with the hammer taps.


My house is the polar opposite, the bricks are so dense and hard  that it takes not an ordinary masonry drill,  but an Industrial masonry drill , to be able to hang a picture hook... It's a darn nuisance tbh... most houses here have brick walls but not as hard as mine, so it's fairly easy to just get a hammer and nail and put a picture up, but not mine!!

Talking about Bidding wars, my Daughter bought a house a couple of weeks ago... very sought after type of home in a very sought after area. It was important for her to have this house because it was ideal for many things , not least that it's within easy driving distance from work for her.. and it means also she can get home at lunchtime , to let her elderly  dogs out etc.. however lots of other people were seriously interested in the house, and the seller got 15 bids over the asking price, so in the end my DD had to bid very much higher than the house is worth/valued at  to ensure she got it...

She knows that the person nearest her bid, had offered 20k over the asking price... so I'll bet they're wondering what on earth price my daughter paid to get it over them... .


----------



## RFW (Mar 24, 2022)

Maybe you shouldn't reveal your approximate location. It is a very public place here.


----------



## Michael Z (Mar 24, 2022)

Just saw an ad for a $100,000+ "home" on 1+ acres that was basically a tear down - water damage (and probably mold) throughout. Sure was a nice location though in Duluth, MN! If interested, reply.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

RFW said:


> Maybe you shouldn't reveal your approximate location. It is a very public place here.


if you're talking to Deb.. fuggettaboutit ..we all know where she lives.. the full address, the size of the house, the inside and outside of the house, the last nail in the place..... lol.... .. we've spent 4 years supporting her through the selling of her last home and the hunting for a new home


----------



## RFW (Mar 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> if you're talking to Deb.. fuggettaboutit ..we all know where she lives.. the full address, the size of the house, the inside and outside of the house, the last nail in the place..... lol.... .. we've spent 4 years supporting her through the selling of her last home and the hunting for a new home


Oh okay.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2022)

Anyone that wants to buy a plane ticket and come here....I'm waiting....just make it garage sale weekend.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> if you're talking to Deb.. fuggettaboutit ..we all know where she lives.. the full address, the size of the house, the inside and outside of the house, the last nail in the place..... lol.... .. we've spent 4 years supporting her through the selling of her last home and the hunting for a new home


And the fact that she has a difficult time keeping it dust free. @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

debodun said:


> Anyone that wants to buy a plane ticket and come here....I'm waiting....just make it garage sale weekend.


LOL... always ready to make a buck...good for you deb...


----------



## old medic (Mar 25, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Just saw an ad for a $100,000+ "home" on 1+ acres that was basically a tear down - water damage (and probably mold) throughout. Sure was a nice location though in Duluth, MN! If interested, reply.


Thats what we bought... only we paid $6500 for ours....


----------



## Colleen (Mar 25, 2022)

We listed our house in AZ on Dec. 16th and it was sold in less then 27 hours (for cash).


----------



## mrstime (Mar 25, 2022)

When my aunt in Seal Beach, California decided to sell her place the minute it went on the market, it sold in less than one day. She got enough for her place to buy a place clear across the country and with social security to live quite well for the rest of her life.


----------



## RobinWren (Apr 1, 2022)

Here, there is a house half the size of the original in this thread $1,340,000.00 and it will be sold in days.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 1, 2022)

In today's real estate market, anyone who owns a home in places like San Francisco, or NYC, and is living a moderate middle class lifestyle, could sell it, and move to a far more affordable area, and live like a king.


----------



## Jules (Apr 1, 2022)

Della said:


> Now I'll be on zillow and realtor.com for the rest of the afternoon. I've always loved to look at houses and once they started showing the interior, so I can look at other people's furniture, I can spend hours.


Any time there’s a house for viewing online, I look at it.  This is easier than the way I did it by walking my dog at night and looking in open windows.  My dog looked too.  

Basic houses here go for $800,000.  There’s nothing to rent so people have to overpay if they want a place to live.


----------



## Della (Apr 2, 2022)

LOL, Jules!  My dog and I like to take walks just at twilight, when people have turned on the lights but not drawn the curtains yet.

Here's really fun site for house lovers. https://hookedonhouses.net/


----------



## charry (Apr 2, 2022)

My son has just told his small 2 bed bungalow that he rented out,he  had 14 offers and sold it within the week 
for £420.000 …


----------



## caroln (Apr 2, 2022)

This post got me thinking...my last car cost more than my first house.


----------



## Colleen (Apr 2, 2022)

Don M. said:


> In today's real estate market, anyone who owns a home in places like San Francisco, or NYC, and is living a moderate middle class lifestyle, could sell it, and move to a far more affordable area, and live like a king.


When we lived in AZ, the migration was from CA. They could sell their homes for outrageous prices and move to AZ and build a big new one for around $400,000. That was in our area. Phoenix is much higher.


----------



## charry (Apr 2, 2022)

caroln said:


> This post got me thinking...my last car cost more than my first house.


Haha , yes I agree…..it doesnt seem possible now….
I could bup 4 houses now ….


----------



## RobinWren (Apr 2, 2022)

charry said:


> My son has just told his small 2 bed bungalow that he rented out,he  had 14 offers and sold it within the week
> for £420.000 …


that sounds about right, probably over asking. The worlds real estate has gone crazy, making it so difficult for young couples to buy their first home.  Habitat for humanity is such a marvellous organisation and much needed.


----------



## charry (Apr 2, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> that sounds about right, probably over asking. The worlds real estate has gone crazy, making it so difficult for young couples to buy their first home.  Habitat for humanity is such a marvellous organisation and much needed.


Youngsters don’t need to put down a deposit of 10% now ………do they ?


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 2, 2022)

The first house I bought in Steamboat Springs in 1976 was in a similar market. It was $28,900 in 1976. Which I thought was outrageous at the time. The average home price there now is well above one million. While I've made a good living from my various businesses over the years, real-estate is where I really got ahead. Not a big player by any means, but it all adds up.


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2022)

There's another house on the next block which also has a sale pending:

https://www.zillow.com/homes/9-Yorktown-Ln-Stillwater,-NY-12170_rb/2087173824_zpid/


----------



## RobinWren (Apr 2, 2022)

charry said:


> Youngsters don’t need to put down a deposit of 10% now ………do they ?


5% on the first $500,000.00 20% on $1,000,000.00 in BC other provinces might differ.


----------



## oldman (Apr 4, 2022)

I still have my home in Florida for sale. (No yard sign.) I have it well overpriced because I am in no hurry to sell it, but if someone is willing to pay my price, then I would let it go.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2022)

I think I found out why there are so many homes for sale in this neighborhood. I was out walking and one of the neighbors called out to me. She's a member of the village board. We chatted a while and I remarked at how surprised I was at the volume of traffic I observed when out walking. Much more than expected for a back road of a small town. She said to the effect that "Wait until the new development goes in across the road - 170 unit project." Who would have thought they needed so many new homes out here? Here is an aerial view. My house circled in red. the whole forested area on the left of the picture is the land to be developed.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2022)

I miss-spoke or didn't remember the exact number of apartments. There's more on it here:

https://villageofstillwaterny.org/a...ilding-172-apartments-off-colonial-boulevard/


----------



## Jules (Apr 15, 2022)

They look like a house but call them apartments.  Does this mean they’re just going to be rentals?


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2022)

I don't know many details about the development proposal. I think that picture in the article is just put there as an example of their work. Consult the caption.

That article is 4 years old, so they aren't moving very quickly on it. I'm more concerned that a small town's resources can handle the increased pupulation influx this would create. Wait until everyone goes to flush their toilets at 8 am.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

Ha! you should worry about 176 houses/apartments... This year the council have given permission for* 2,600 houses to be built on Farmland just a couple of miles from here*... that's potentially going to be a minimum of over 5,000 people, and probably much more , with children ... and they will all be trying to get their children into the few schools here which are already very overcrowded  for a small market town , and with no hospital A&E or inpatients here  the nearest and only  Hospital with an A&E in another town 20 miles away  , the  hospital already understaffed and overcrowded with long waiting lists..our doctors & dentists the same. so we now wait weeks for appointments for both the latter, and in some cases years for surgery at the hospital, . ..It's a disgrace that this should be allowed without the necessary extra infrastructure in place... All it will add to the area is extra traffic ... 

..someone's hands on the council are stroked with a lot of silver...


----------



## caroln (Apr 15, 2022)

Jules said:


> They look like a house but call them apartments.  Does this mean they’re just going to be rentals?


I think the bottom picture is just a house they built for an example of the type of building they do.  It's not part of what they are proposing for the apartments.

I just am saddened by all the development everywhere you look.  No green space is safe.


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2022)

What bothers me is they are going to have to cut down a lot of trees and disturb a lot of wildlife.


----------

